# סקר - צבע מפות ומפיות 	  	 	 		 		  		 		 	   	     |רמ



## ronitvas (2/11/12)

סקר - צבע מפות ומפיות
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




|רמ 
איזה צבע של מפות ומפיות בחרתם או שאתם מתכוונים לבחור
ממה הבחירה מושפעת: המלצת המעצב/ת, המלצה ההורים, המלצת האולם, טרנד, ראיתם באירוע אחר, עונות השנה וכיוב'
האם אתם מייחסים חשיבות לצבע, למרקם (טקסטורת הבד)
האם אתם עושים מיקס בצבעים ובמרקמים או שהכל אחיד
האם הצבעים קשורים לאלמנטים אחרים שנבחרו בעיצוב ובחתונה


----------



## pipidi (2/11/12)

אצלנו רציתי בהתחלה מפות ירוקות ומפיות לבנות 
אחרי זה החלטתי הפוך (כלומר, מפיות ירוקות ומפות לבנות), כדי שיתאים לעציצי הרקפות וכי אני מתה על צבע ירוק. 
לא היה לי יותר מידי ממה לבחור, מכיוון שכן רציתי צבע הוא לא בא במרקמים שונים ולא התכוונתי להוסיף תקציב לעיצוב אז פשוט בחרתי ממה שיש, ידעתי שגם ככה אף אחד לא יתייחס לזה.


----------



## ronitvas (2/11/12)

גם הבת שלי אוהבת Rק יRוק 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
תמונה בבקשה


----------



## pipidi (2/11/12)

איזה מעפנה אני, זכרתי הפוך או שפשוט שכחתי מזה 
מזל שיש תמונה להזכיר לי


----------



## אביה המואביה (3/11/12)

איזה יופי לשים עציץ רקפות באמצע! 
ממש אהבתי את הרעיון!


----------



## pipidi (3/11/12)

תודה  רעיון של אמא


----------



## Bobbachka (3/11/12)

הביצוע פשוט מקסים! 
איך קוראם לחומר בו נעטפו העציצים?


----------



## pipidi (3/11/12)

לפי גיגול שעשיתי לחפש איך קוראים לזה 
נראה שהשם של זה הוא "רשת קוקוס".


----------



## Bobbachka (3/11/12)

הגיוני. תודה!


----------



## yaya87 (3/11/12)

אם הייתי רואה קודם את השאלה הייתי עונה קודם..


----------



## Bobbachka (2/11/12)

מפות בשמנת ז'קארד ומפיות ירקרקות 
רציתי חתונה לבנה ואצילית. האולם שבו התחתנו (גאיה בחדרה) הוא מרחב גדול, לבן ברובו ולכן בחרתי גם פרחים לבנים כמרכזי שולחן ומפות שמנתיות. בחרנו בדוגמת ז'קארד (סוג של דוגמת אריגה) כדי שיהיה מעניין יותר ובמפיות ירקרקות חלקות כדי שתהיה קריצה רעננה ושובבה וגם כדי שיתאים לירוק של הפרחים.


----------



## Bobbachka (2/11/12)

ותמונה...


----------



## pipidi (2/11/12)

סידורי פרחים מהממים!


----------



## דניאל ואורן (2/11/12)

אצלנו, 
היו מפות ג'אקרד אפורות עם מפיות לבנות. 
היה מבחר מאד מצומצם - מפות ג'אקרד בשחור, לבן ואפור. 

בהתחלה רציתי אפור ושחור - כשהמפות אפורות והמפיות שחורות, אבל זה לא הסתדר לי עם העיצוב. 
בגלל שבגן של המקום יש הרבה צמחיה סגולה - בחרתי ללכת על עיצוב עם פרחים סגולים. אבל, שבוע לפני החתונה המעצב של האירוע התקשר אלי וסיפר שהפרחים הסגולים שרציתי לא במיטבם - אז הוא החליף אותם בפרחים דומים בלבן. בסוף היה מקסים ועדין הסתדר לי עם המפות. 

ואני גאה בעצמי שלא עשיתי עניין גדול.


----------



## yaya87 (3/11/12)

עשינו שחמט אדום לבן 
חלק מהמפות היו לבנות עם מפיות אדומות וחלק מפות אדומות עם מפיות לבנות.
מרכזי השולחן היו אדומים במקרה של מפה לבנה ולבנים במקרה של מפה אדומה.כשיהיו תמונות אראה לכן...


----------



## Bobbachka (3/11/12)

עדין אין תמונות?!?


----------



## yaya87 (3/11/12)

לא! 
כולי תקווה שבשלישי נצליח לקבל הכל,ועוד יותר מקווה שיצא נורמלי (אני כבר לא מדברת על טוב...)


----------



## ronitvas (3/11/12)

אווווווו נשמע לא טוב


----------



## yaya87 (3/11/12)

זה באמת לא טוב 
אחרי כל המיילים לתיקון האלבום הדיגיטלי חשבתי שאני עוד שנייה תולה אותם מהעץ הכי גבוה שאני מוצאת.
ביום שלישי נראה מה קורה ובאיזה מצב עצבים אני יוצאת מהם...


----------



## ronitvas (4/11/12)

מקווה שהכל יסתדר 
אם לא, אולי אפשר לקבל החזר כספי, לקבל את חומרי הגלם ולפנות לספק אחר.... שווה בדיקה!


----------



## ZimmerTLV (3/11/12)

גם אצלנו, רק בירוק ושמנת 
המפות יהיו שחמט, חלק שמנת עם מפיות ירוק תפוח וחלק ירוק תפוח עם מפיות לבנות. 
במרכזי שולחן אחת חצי יהיו עם נר גדול וחלק עם רקפות. 
אנחנו לא לגמרי שלמים עם השחמט אבל כשהכול שמנת- זה מאוד קלאסי, רציני ונקי ועם כמה שזה מדהים לדעתי זה פשוט לא אנחנו...


----------



## דניאל ואורן (3/11/12)

מקווה שתקבלו את התמונות מהר! 
תעדכני מה קורה...


----------



## yaya87 (3/11/12)

עכשיו זה באמת בגללנו 
כי בעלי חולה אז לא מסתדר לנסוע אליהם
אבל עד לפני שבועיים זה היה בגללם.

מאוד מקווים שבשלישי!


----------



## simplicity83 (3/11/12)

הכי נקי שאפשר 
אצלנו המפות היו בצבע שמנת והמפיות בשמנת ג'קארד, שיתן עוד קצת טקסטורה. 
הרעיון היה ללכת על כמה שיותר נקי ופשוט מכמה סיבות:
- שיהיו כמו בד קנבס נקי, לעיצוב של מרכז השולחן שהיה צבעוני ועם דיטיילז
- הכי מתאים לכל הלוק של המקום - טבעי, נקי ושלא יגנוב יותר מדי תשומת לב משאר הקסם של המקום וכל הפרטים הקטנים של העיצוב
- השמנת היה טיפה יותר "חם" מהלבן והתאים לשאר העיצוב שהיה בסיגנון וינטג'-שאבי שיק בורדרד, תכלת, סגלגל וכו'

הדבר היחידי שהיה לי חשוב מעבר לכך, זה שהמפיות יהיו מסודרות רגיל, בצורת מלבן מאורך על השולחן
ושלא יהיה את הקיפול הזה, שהמפיות מקופלות בצורה מאורכת, כשחלק מזה "נופל" משולחן.. 
לא יודעת אם הבנתן למה התכוונתי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  כמעט תמיד מסדרים ככה את המפיות ולי זה לא מסתדר בעיניים.. 

(ובהזדמנות זו אני גם בודקת את גודל התמונות)


----------



## Discordi (3/11/12)

היו שני עיצובים 
אחד לאולם ואחד לגג, שם ישבו כל החברים בזמן האוכל.
באולם בחרנו במפות ירוקות בהירות ושמנת לסירוגין, עם הדפס עדין של פרחים. הקונספט של העיצוב היה רומנטי-כפרי ומתוך הצבעים שראינו אלו הצבעים שהכי התאימו. המפיות היו כולן לבנות, גם כי זה עדין ויפה וגם כי המעצבת אמרה לנו שלמרות שיש לה את כל הצבעים, המפיות הלבנות עשויות מהחומר הכי נעים והיא ממליצה עליהן. הבחירה של הצבעים של המפות נועדה גם להבליט את הצבעים של הפרחים והנרות שבחרנו, שהיו אדומים, כתומים וצהובים.

בגג קצת יותר התפרענו ובחרנו בצבע צהוב-חמנייה, ומאוד אהבתי את התוצאה. זה היה כיפי ושמח, והייתי ממש מבסוטה מבחירה.

מצרפת תמונה מהאולם.


----------



## Discordi (3/11/12)

והעיצוב של הגג


----------



## Bobbachka (3/11/12)




----------



## נעמה 156 (3/11/12)

וואו


----------



## pipidi (3/11/12)

מקסים!


----------



## דניאל ואורן (3/11/12)

מהמם!


----------



## cherrycat (3/11/12)

העיצוב שלנו 
מפות שמנת ומפיות באדום-בורדו.
הבחירה נבעה מכמה סיבות, ראשית, לא רצינו להוציא הון על עיצוב ולמזלנו האולם החליט לשדרג את המפות הלבנות הרגילות בעצוב הבסיסי לאלו שרואים בתמונות אז לקחנו אותן בלי היסוס. שנית, רציתי ורדים אדומים ונרות אדומים כמרכזי שולחן ולכן בחרנו במפיות תואמות שלמזלנו גם היו בעיצוב הבסיסי. באופן כללי כל העיצוב של המקום התבסס על הצבע אדום (חוץ מאיזור החופה), גם בית אלנבי עצמו, גם הדק של קבלת הפנים וגם האולם.


----------



## arapax (4/11/12)

אצלנו 
שמנת וירוק תפוח, בחצי מהשולחנות המפות היו בשמנת והמפיות בירוק תפוח ובחצי - להיפך. 
על חצי מהשולחנות היו עששיות, ועל חצי - תפוחים ירוקים. 
רצינו משהו עדין ושייראה טוב בתאורת ערב, ויתאים לאופי הטבעי של המקום. 
פתקיות ההושבה היו בגוונים דומים, והירוק הופיע גם בקישוטים שהכנתי לגב החופה.


----------



## coffeetoffy (4/11/12)

איפה התחתנת? 
איזה מקום יפה!


----------



## arapax (4/11/12)

בנחלה בבית עובד 
וזה אכן מקום יפיפה


----------



## Bobbachka (4/11/12)

וואו, אני רואה ששמנת וירוק תפוח שולטים. 
ואני עוד חשבתי שאני מהפכנית או משהו


----------



## Discordi (4/11/12)

אשכרה 
מעניין אם זה טרנד או פשוט משהו שנראה טוב תמיד.


----------



## yaya87 (4/11/12)

גם רציתי ירוק 
אבל בעלי אוהב אדום...
והירוק שהיה באולם היה די מחריד.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (4/11/12)

זה שילוב מקסים! 
שהולך מאד יפה עם הרבה סידורי פרחים...
תמיד טוב להוסיף קצת צבע...


----------



## PrettyOK (4/11/12)

כתום כתום כתום! 
אני מתה על הצבע הזה..
אז המפות היו בשמנת, והמפיות בכתום..
הוספתי גם סידורי פרחים בכתום על חלק מהשולחנות
ונרות כתומים על השאר.
בקבלת פנים על הספות ישיבה היו כריות כתומות וירוק תפוח.
והשושבינה היקרה שלי פיזרה עלי כותרת בכניסה לחופה - עירבוב של כתום ולבן....
חולה על כתום!


----------



## coffeetoffy (4/11/12)

מקורי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אני חושבת שאצלנו יהיה שחור-לבן סגול, אבל כשנחליט באיזה אולם נתחתן אני בטח אשנה בהתאם לאווירה הכללית..


----------



## Discordi (4/11/12)

מגניב! 
אני גם מתה על כתום ושילבנו אותו בסידורי הפרחים והנרות.


----------



## lanit (4/11/12)

nפה בצבע שמנת ומפיות כתומות 
כדי שיתאים לפרחים הכתומים בתחתית השמלה שלי (ולעניבה של החתן).
במקור רצינו שהמפות יהיו כתומות והמפיות בצבע שמנת, אבל אב החתן אמר שזה יהיה דומיננטי מדי בתמונות (וצדק).


----------



## YaaraNetzer (6/11/12)

גם אצלנו היה ירוק תפוח ושמנת  
בחרנו (כלומר, אני בחרתי) מפיות בצבע ירוק תפוח ומפות בגוון שמנת. המגוון של הצבעים שיכלתי לבחור היה מצומצם, ובמקור התכוונתי לבחור מפיות בגוון סגול לבנדר, בהתאם לעיצוב ההזמנות ופתקי ההושבה. הצבעים הסגולים שהיו לאולם היו מזעזים בעיניי, ובהחלטה ספונטית החלטתי בירוק.(מסתבר שכמו שכולן כאן בחרו). 
*התחתנו בגן כשכל האירוע התקיים בחוץ, בקיץ כמובן.


----------

